# 'Despicable' bike theft from paramedic in London



## classic33 (13 Jul 2016)

City of London police have issued a picture of man they suspect of stealing an ambulance service bicycle while a paramedic was treating a patient.

The theft occurred at about 14:40 BST on 23 June when the bicycle was outside offices near Fenchurch Street.

The suspect is described as white with short, fair hair and was wearing a blue quilted jacket over a purple T-shirt.

Det Con Dave Hughes described it as an "absolutely despicable theft" and urged any witnesses to get in touch.

London Ambulance Service Cycle Response Unit manager Tom Lynch said: "It's shocking that someone would steal from a paramedic who was busy treating a patient.

"This causes a lot of disruption to our service as there was a delay before they were able to get back out on duty.

"Our paramedics should be able to focus solely on their patients and not have to worry about someone stealing their equipment."

Det Con Dave Hughes added: "This is an absolutely despicable theft from a paramedic who was simply doing their job, travelling across the capital doing vital work helping people in need.

"If you have any information which can help us find the person responsible and return the bike, we urge you to get in touch."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-36783077
8 hours ago


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2016)

At least the picture of the thief is nice and clear, hope they get the toerag.


----------



## Booyaa (13 Jul 2016)

What a vile creature.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2016)

What a scumbag.


----------



## Roadrider48 (14 Jul 2016)

What the hell does he think he'll do with a paramedic bike?
You can't exactly sell it!


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jul 2016)

This happened in the village that @Markymark lives in, surely he will recognise the culprit. Unless of course he has just got himself n+1?


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Jul 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> What the hell does he think he'll do with a paramedic bike?
> You can't exactly sell it!



Im sure the equipment on the bike is worth a few bob though. The bike itself will probably end up in regents canal somewhere


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jul 2016)

Just being pedantic.... at the moment the operative word is "suspected"


----------



## Sara_H (14 Jul 2016)

Looks like that picture was taken from the paramedics body cam.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Just being pedantic.... at the moment the operative word is "suspected"


ill stick with scumbag.


----------



## Roadrider48 (14 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Im sure the equipment on the bike is worth a few bob though. The bike itself will probably end up in regents canal somewhere


True enough.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Im sure the equipment on the bike is worth a few bob though. The bike itself will probably end up in regents canal somewhere


I don't know (and the thief probably didn't know) but it's possible that the bike may have had some drugs on board. Prescription painkillers for instance, for which some people have a dependency and for which there may be an illicit market.


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't know (and the thief probably didn't know) but it's possible that the bike may have had some drugs on board. Prescription painkillers for instance, for which some people have a dependency and for which there may be an illicit market.



Let me put it this way. People have stolen equipment from ambulances in the past because they know it sells for thousands. I dont think cycle paramedics are any different. They just carry less stuff which im sure most of which can be sold on the blackmarket. With that said. The thief in question could of been pretty drunk. We tend get a load of drunk poles and Romanians where i work in Holborn just down the road from where this incident took place


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Let me put it this way. People have stolen equipment from ambulances in the past because they know it sells for thousands. I dont think cycle paramedics are any different. They just carry less stuff which im sure most of which can be sold on the blackmarket. With that said. The thief in question could of been pretty drunk. We tend get a load of drunk poles and Romanians where i work in Holborn just down the road from where this incident took place


He looks more like a good ol' British 'smackhead' to me, plenty of those around stealing to fund their habit.


----------



## Roadrider48 (14 Jul 2016)

Nope! I can't seem to see his country of origin written on his coat.
Maybe it's me?


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> Nope! I can't seem to see his country of origin written on his coat.
> Maybe it's me?


Now you're just being reasonable and applying common sense. That kind of behaviour is frowned upon.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (14 Jul 2016)

Welcome to London.


----------



## Roadrider48 (14 Jul 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Welcome to London.


Indeed-bikes are only stolen in London, everyone knows that, surely?


----------



## jefmcg (14 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> We tend get a load of drunk poles and Romanians where i work in Holborn just down the road from where this incident took place


It's always good to get a new racist stereotype.</sarcarsm> Sometimes I wished CC had a _dislike_ button.

(drunk, london, opportunistic theft does not equal Eastern European in my experience.)


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> It's always good to get a new racist stereotype.</sarcarsm> Sometimes I wished CC had a _dislike_ button.
> 
> (drunk, london, opportunistic theft does not equal Eastern European in my experience.)



Ive held this shitty security job for 4 years. Ive worked all over London. I get polish and romanians coming in to steal from us everyday so excuse me for not seeing the world through rose tinted goggles as you do


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Jul 2016)

If this gets posted enough, that guy will hand himself in.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Ive held this shitty security job for 4 years. Ive worked all over London. I get polish and romanians coming in to steal from us everyday so excuse me for not seeing the world through rose tinted goggles as you do


And no one else nicks from you?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> If this gets posted enough, that guy will hand himself in.


If enough see it.


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> And no one else nicks from you?




Occasionally folks who work in the local offices do but not as much as the others


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Occasionally folks who work in the local offices do but not as much as the others


Maybe the locals are just better at nicking


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> Maybe the locals are just better at nicking



Sounds like a blind statement


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> Maybe the locals are just better at nicking


or better at not getting caught?


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jul 2016)

User46386 said:


> Dreadfull thing to do but I'm not suprised, the Paramedic should have put a lock on it, even if it was just put through the wheel/frame and not to a post. I'm not surprised at all, someone round here was knocked off their bike and it got stolen as they lay in the road.




If you are attending an emergency then looking around for somewhere to,park, securing the bike, and then attending takes valuable time

The question for me is where was the public support?

Surely at some point someone looked and thought that the thief was not a paramedic and pushing a paramedic's bike?


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> If you are attending an emergency then looking around for somewhere to,park, securing the bike, and then attending takes valuable time
> 
> The question for me is where was the public support?
> 
> Surely at some point someone looked and thought that the thief was not a paramedic and pushing a paramedic's bike?


The public were all busy making citizens' arrests on the thieving Poles.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2016)

User46386 said:


> Doesnt take 10 seconds to put a lock around the back wheel/frame. He/she could have left the bike next to the casualty.
> People dont care, its not their bike so they wouldnt be bothered.


Until they're told they can't send anyone because of what's happenned.
Regardless of the nationality of the person who took it, the ambulance service is one bike down.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jul 2016)

A real "low life".
Even to thieves some items should be "no go".


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2016)

Thieves have no conscience. That's why charity boxes are a favourite target.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jul 2016)

User46386 said:


> Doesnt take 10 seconds to put a lock around the back wheel/frame. He/she could have left the bike next to the casualty.
> People dont care, its not their bike so they wouldnt be bothered.



Having tried to lock a bike in some London areas - there is nowhere 

I attended a meeting, and used the opportunity to pick up a new trike.

I have two quality locks, but there was nowhere within some 500 m where I would be happy to lock it up

It took me some 10 minutes to find somewhere appropriate and walk back t the meeting

People die in that time frame


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jul 2016)

I am old, and I have standards, I have also worked with emergency services in various forms for 40 years

I can remember the times when an Ambulance or Medic was "sacred", no-one messed with you, stole your kit, or assaulted you


Things change


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jul 2016)

User46386 said:


> You dont seem to understand me, they dont need anywhere to lock it to. They could just lock it next to them so an opportunist doesnt cycle off on it.



Sorry, I do understand you, but there are practicalities

Where you arrive, and where you end you are often totally different. Think of an office block with 15 floors.

The chance of taking your bike to floor 15, office 12 are often minimal, especially when your initial contact is the reception on the ground floor


----------



## jefmcg (14 Jul 2016)

Do not do a google news search for paramedic. It is soooo depressing.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2016)

User46386 said:


> You dont seem to understand me, they dont need anywhere to lock it to. They could just lock it next to them so an opportunist doesnt cycle off on it.





Cunobelin said:


> Sorry, I do understand you, but there are practicalities
> 
> Where you arrive, and where you end you are often totally different. Think of an office block with 15 floors.
> 
> The chance of taking your bike to floor 15, office 12 are often minimal, especially when your initial contact is the reception on the ground floor


This. I'd guess in central London over half the calls will be inside a building, do you really want a paramedic wasting time looking for somewhere to lock it or arguing with security about whether or not the bike needs to be searched


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> I am old, and I have standards, I have also worked with emergency services in various forms for 40 years
> 
> I can remember the times when an Ambulance or Medic was "sacred", no-one messed with you, stole your kit, or assaulted you
> 
> ...


I days of yore it was a tradition that a magistrate would automatically hand out a 6 month sentence for assaulting a police officer. Of course, they're don't any more and its almost a national pastime.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Do not do a google news search for paramedic. It is soooo depressing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 134889


I've seen it first hand, whilst on the ground/at A&E. Too often.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2016)

Drago said:


> I days of yore it was a tradition that a magistrate would automatically hand out a 6 month sentence for assaulting a police officer. Of course, they're don't any more and its almost a national pastime.


In days of yore innocent people would end up 'falling' down stairs at Police stations after being 'detained' by 'Officers' for no good reason.

Do we really want to go back to that.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2016)

User46386 said:


> They have to move with the times, lock it or loose it.
> If they were going into an office block,the ground floor reception would look after it.


Really? Straight away? Possibly out in the burbs but in the centre where reception is paid minimum wage by a firm that is contracted to a firm that doesn't even have a base in the building but are under strict instructions that there are contractual obligations to stopping people getting in or creating a security threat. 

I bet even a full ambulance crew waste precious time getting into some buildings let alone a single medic shouting "look after this please"


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> In days of yore innocent people would end up 'falling' down stairs at Police stations after being 'detained' by 'Officers' for no good reason.
> 
> Do we really want to go back to that.


Hows that relevant?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2016)

User46386 said:


> What do you suggest then to help stop these bikes getting stolen?


Public spirit!

When the service is missing, then it'll be missed.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2016)

Drago said:


> Hows that relevant?


It is a response to this post of yours.



Drago said:


> I days of yore it was a tradition that a magistrate would automatically hand out a 6 month sentence for assaulting a police officer. Of course, they're don't any more and its almost a national pastime.



I just forgot to quote it.

Also FWIW I spent many evenings in a pub in the 80s drinking (after 'hours') with the CID team from one of the stations in Leicester (my girlfriends best mate was 'seeing' one of them) and some of their banter went well beyond the odd beating they dished out.
I could elaborate but not in this thread, that thief deserves a good slap IMO.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2016)

I still don't see how its relevant Mr Nut. I was commenting on days when those who assaulted public servants tended to get more significant punishment. I hadn't made any comment about aggrieved public servants taking matters into their own hands, and hadn't even dreamed of suggesting that was a desirable state of affairs, so to invite me to defend something I hadn't even thought about just seemed a bit jarring.

As for me? Well, if I were minister for thieving scumbagery id chop their hands off. Stops repeat offending dead, and gives a strong incentive not to don the crime in then first place . Id then order them on a diet of soup, which they'd have to eat with chopsticks.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2016)

Drago said:


> I still don't see how its relevant Mr Nut. I was commenting on days when those who assaulted public servants tended to get more significant punishment. I hadn't made any comment about aggrieved public servants taking matters into their own hands, and hadn't even dreamed of suggesting that was a desirable state of affairs, so to invite me to defend something I hadn't even thought about just seemed a bit jarring.
> 
> As for me? Well, if I were minister for thieving scumbagery id chop their hands off. Stops repeat offending dead, and gives a strong incentive not to don the crime in then first place . Id then order them on a diet of soup, which they'd have to eat with chopsticks.


I just wish that public servants realised that is what they were but ho-hum, probably before your time though.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2016)

classic33 said:


> Public spirit!
> 
> When the service is missing, then it'll be missed.


This and much stiffer sentencing until emergency services are considered sacrosanct.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I just wish that public servants realised that is what they were but ho-hum, probably before your time though.


its a good thing I'm not a public servant then.

I'm all for heavier sentencing for crimes of this nature, nothing more than that.

I'm not getting drawn into a discussion of police brutality in the 1980s because its irrelevant to this discussion and is a different topic entirely. I never even thought about it, much less mentioned it, so do not need to answer to you over the matter.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2016)

User46386 said:


> Public spirit!, its theft has just proven there is non. The courts wont legistlate specifically for the thefts of paramedic equiptment. A theft is a theft.


So you would prefer it that a paramedic who is there because there is an emergency wastes time trying to find somewhere to secure a bike?
The courts don't legislate, Parliament makes the laws and the courts apply them. If Parliament says "Here's the sentences for assaults or other crimes against emergency services" the courts will apply them accordingly.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2016)

User46386 said:


> So do you really think this is going to happen then? and when? I think your having a laugh or not very well.


And your proposal is what? Let people die?

FFS, they aren't this stupid in SC&P


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2016)

User46386 said:


> I'm not arguing with you any further, just go to the Doctors and get the help you need.


In your strange world my doctor is probably looking for a safe place to park his car rather than dealing with patients. 

But don't worry there'll be no further conversations with you anyway.


----------



## benrogers101 (15 Jul 2016)

Thieving is a heinous act. But stealing from a paramedic who is treating a patient at the time is absolutely loathsome and disgusting. At least they have a clear picture of him and I hope that will help them find this guy. 

@above posters, I don't think anyone should be pointing fingers at any country. There are bad people in every country.


----------



## jefmcg (15 Jul 2016)

I certainly don't think one theft is enough for the ambulance service to change it's number one priority when arriving on the scene from aiding the casualty to securing property.

Can you imagine sitting beside a loved one trying to stanch a pulsing arterial bleed, and watching while a paramedic unwraps her hiplok from around her waist, and secures the bike before turning her attention to the patient?

If the ambulance services want to change it's policies as a result of criminal public behaviour, I hope they do something to protect their employees from assault, before worrying about an occasional theft.


jefmcg said:


> Do not do a google news search for paramedic. It is soooo depressing.


----------



## migrantwing (18 Jul 2016)

He looks the type. The epitome of a tosspot thief.


----------



## Booyaa (18 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I certainly don't think one theft is enough for the ambulance service to change it's number one priority when arriving on the scene from aiding the casualty to securing property.
> 
> Can you imagine sitting beside a loved one trying to stanch a pulsing arterial bleed, and watching while a paramedic unwraps her hiplok from around her waist, and secures the bike before turning her attention to the patient?
> 
> If the ambulance services want to change it's policies as a result of criminal public behaviour, I hope they do something to protect their employees from assault, before worrying about an occasional theft.


One of these locks that are ubiquitous in the Netherlands would be ideal. Sits on the rear triangle and is like handcuffs so it stops the back wheel from turning. 

http://www.dutchbikebits.com/axa-defender-wheel-lock

Ideal piece of kit, particularly for this scenario.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Jul 2016)

classic33 said:


> I've seen it first hand, whilst on the ground/at A&E. Too often.


I work in A&E's and this happens too regularly. I don't understand why a police officer isn't stationed in A&E's. The security guards aren't even allowed to put hands on.


----------



## Golfgeezer (22 Jul 2016)

benrogers101 said:


> @above posters, I don't think anyone should be pointing fingers at any country. There are bad people in every country.





Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> I work in A&E's and this happens too regularly. I don't understand why a police officer isn't stationed in A&E's. The security guards aren't even allowed to put hands on.


Agreed. The whole worlds gone mad


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Aug 2016)

Im surprised these bikes dont have a GPS tracker hidden inside the frame or saddle in case of theft... though you dont exactly expect one to be stolen.

seems to be happening more regularly, so maybe its worth getting them installed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

Booyaa said:


> One of these locks that are ubiquitous in the Netherlands would be ideal. Sits on the rear triangle and is like handcuffs so it stops the back wheel from turning.
> 
> http://www.dutchbikebits.com/axa-defender-wheel-lock
> 
> Ideal piece of kit, particularly for this scenario.


While this thread is bumped up to the top, I was just thinking about a wheel lock that would close just by hand releasing a safety lever. It would take no longer to lock than to get the bike on its stand. It would be far harder to carry a heavy laden bike from an incident without becoming pretty conspicuous. You'd need a key to open it again, obviously, but by the time the paramedic is about to pack up and cycle away, there's no immediate time pressure.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Aug 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> If you are attending an emergency then looking around for somewhere to,park, securing the bike, and then attending takes valuable time
> 
> The question for me is where was the public support?
> 
> Surely at some point someone looked and thought that the thief was not a paramedic and pushing a paramedic's bike?


This /\/\

Whilst we all complain about the state of the nation and seek to blame foreigners for all our problems...we ignore the nasty looking daffodil riding a clearly stolen paramedic cycle through the most densely populated city in the UK.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Aug 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Im surprised these bikes dont have a GPS tracker hidden inside the frame or saddle in case of theft... though you dont exactly expect one to be stolen.
> 
> seems to be happening more regularly, so maybe its worth getting them installed


With a sounder of some type, to wake up the gawkers who are more interested in posting a selfie with the poor victim, than challenging the thief 

Apologies for the obvious generalisation...im a bit miffed about this one


----------



## keithmac (14 Aug 2016)

Sad times indeed when life saving paramedics can't leave equipment without fear of having it stolen.

Same with the Fire Brigade, attening life threatening situations and being stoned/ bricked for their trouble..

Society is turning to sh1t, the more scrotes interbreeding the less decent people left...


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Aug 2016)

Post this image on all of your twitter, facebook, snap chat, linked in...ir social media weapon of choice.

Lets catch this little scrote


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Aug 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> With a sounder of some type, to wake up the gawkers who are more interested in posting a selfie with the poor victim, than challenging the thief
> 
> Apologies for the obvious generalisation...im a bit miffed about this one



I dont think it would work for london -- most people wont go out of their way to stop a guy stealing a paramedic bike but it would be a good deterrent at least. Hence the GPS tracker -- where ever the bike ends up, the NHS or the police can track it the same way you can track your apple devices if they are stolen and the thief uses it to access the internet.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Oct 2016)

Drago said:


> I days of yore it was a tradition that a magistrate would automatically hand out a 6 month sentence for assaulting a police officer. Of course, they're don't any more and its almost a national pastime.



A bit of a thread resurrection here, but when you say assaulting a police officer do you mean a punch in the face, or for example pushing them slightly? I read of people being fined or even sent down for the latter. I don't think that deserves a custodial sentence.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> A bit of a thread resurrection here, but when you say assaulting a police officer do you mean a punch in the face, or for example pushing them slightly? I read of people being fined or even sent down for the latter. I don't think that deserves a custodial sentence.



It depends what the other circumstances are. Nobody ever went down for pushing me. In fact I have never heard of it


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> It depends what the other circumstances are. Nobody ever went down for pushing me. In fact I have never heard of it




It happened to the disabled woman in Coronation Street. She allegedly pushed a copper over who was trying to arrest someone else. She got a month inside for it.




If it happens on Coronation Street then it must happen in real life!


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> With a sounder of some type, to wake up the gawkers who are more interested in posting a selfie with the poor victim, than challenging the thief
> 
> Apologies for the obvious generalisation...im a bit miffed about this one



Slightly OT

Before mobile phones and in areas of poor reception, my wife and I use hand held radios when touring

When at a cafe or pub stop we would put one in the pannier on full volume

If someone showed the wrong kind of interest, then an announcement that you have breached the proximity alarm and need to step back is very effective.


----------



## KnackeredBike (28 Feb 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> It depends what the other circumstances are. Nobody ever went down for pushing me. In fact I have never heard of it


I think most people who's job involves dealing with the public develop some degree of pragmatism when pushing for "assault". It's like the chavvy twats who say "You can't touch me, it's assault". Quite possibly technically it may be, but good luck getting the police to pursue it without aggravating factors.


----------

